# New Orchestra in Louisville, Kentucky - We Need Support!



## bencrouch (Sep 10, 2017)

The Kentuckiana Philharmonic Orchestra is a brand-new orchestra in Louisville, Kentucky. We are currently looking for support from people who also love classical music to help us pay for things like:


Insurance
Music Printing
Rental of Performance and Rehersal Venues
Other Supplies
If you would be willing to make a donation to us, it will be tax-deductible, and we will send you an email receipt to you for your tax records.
We hope we can count on your support! Thanks so much for your consideration; if you would like to read more about our organization, you can read about us on our website: 
kentuckianaphil.org. To donate, visit kentuckianaphil.org/donate.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

I'll be happy to give you a free Membership on Virtual Sheet Music. Please, PM me if interested.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do support my own town Orchestra as member, the closet to home if the fondest I guess.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the Louisville Orchestra, the one that used to realize all those new music recordings, still in business?


----------



## bencrouch (Sep 10, 2017)

Triplets said:


> Is the Louisville Orchestra, the one that used to realize all those new music recordings, still in business?


Absolutely! They are now under the direction of a very fine conductor named Teddy Abrams.


----------

